# Need a horse tack cabinet/armoire



## kaitala (Apr 21, 2013)

I lurk here a lot, but haven't done any projects yet. I worked in heavy construction, so I know the mechanics of how to use tools, just never built anything that didn't have to look ok when driving past at 50 miles an hour!

I now need a tack cabinet. I don't like the trunk kind, although I'm guessing it would be easier to build.

I know if I take on design as well as building, it will be a prescription for disaster.

Does anyone have any good plans for this sort of thing?

Am I setting myself up for having the ugliest tack cabinet ever?

I'll buy plans, if need be. I haven't found any free ones on google search that I like. Elitetack.com seems to have some nice plans. I was hoping to find a corner cabinet, as my spot in the tack room is in a corner, but they don't have anything like that.

I just want something nice and affordable. I think I can handle it, it may not be showroom worthy, but I think I can get the job done.

Any suggestions?

I am also going to have to transport this myself, so I was wondering how much I could stain before assembly, and partially assemble the thing and do the final assembly on site.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Kaitala ~ have you cruised through Pinterest for an idea that you may like ??
if you can find an example to share, it may bring you more helpful feedback.

and, your statement : "driving past at 50 miles an hour" reminds me of the phrase 
we use in the signmakers world. it is the "60/60" rule. which is basically; at 60 miles an hour
and 60 feet away, you ain't gonna see that bug in the paint.

good luck in your project, I'm sure it will look okay !!

.

.


----------



## kaitala (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks, John!

Here's the one from Elite. I'm thinking the second saddle rack would be a place to put his winter blanket.

http://www.elitetackdesign.com/DAC_pg.html

This is what I had in mind for the corner tack locker, but can't find plans.










LOVE the 60/60 rule!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

The website gives the dimensions. All you need to do is build a box to those dimensions and put a door on it. You are over thinking this.


----------

